# under balanced drilling movie ,pdf and presentation



## eng-hsk82 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

للراغبين في التعرف على تقنية الحفر بـ under balanced drilling
أقدم لهم هذه الملفات و هي عبارة عن مقطع فيديو يشرح بالصوت والصورة هذه التقنية بالاضافة الى ملفي بي دي اف و ملف باور بوينت , أرجوا ان تنال اعجابكم , و لاتنسونا من خالص دعاكم .
http://www.mediafire.com/?m4zi3zwutzy
http://www.mediafire.com/file/m4zi3zwutzy/ubd upload by kherman.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/?5mmymhjxgt1
خالص التحية و الحترام


----------



## محمد الاكرم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع القيم
وفقك الله*​


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (14 سبتمبر 2009)

how nice present prince thank u senior


----------



## منير الشفتري (11 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you so match


----------



## أبو يوسف الطحاوى (13 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (23 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you my friend


----------

